# Hand welded middleweight?



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if Schwinn was hand welding any middleweight frames in 1956?  I know this probably sounds nuts but I have an original paint bike with a serial number that dates to either Oct 54 or 1956. The top tube to seat post connection and rear fender/ brake mount bracket have clear evidence of being hand welded and I believe the fillet of the top tube to fork tube is too wide to be a machine weld. To cap it off, he gooseneck and seatpost frame look like a early 50's style rather than typical 56 middleweight. I'm lying awake at night trying to figure out what I have.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 18, 2011)

nice to see your from boise im here in mountain home, could you post a picture of what you have so we can get a better Idea of what your talking about


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll try to do that.  It will be a bit difficult to get good photos that will contrast against a machine welded frame. I'll try to gat a couple of good comparitive shots.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 20, 2011)

of course i could always stop by when im in boise


----------

